# Bugout bag?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone else on here have a BoB hanging out in the house or car? I have a daypack sized one int the bedroom and a fannypack sized one in the car. Also have a couple ammo bags in the gunroom. Depending on which gun I grab I grab its corresponding ammo bag. Different gun for different situation or response. Home defense? Moving to safer ground? Heading for the hills? Reach out and smack someone?

Huntinbull


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Just a "get home from work" kit. S&W 65 and 50 rounds of ammo...


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

My buddy who is in the Air Force Reserves had one out on the couch when I was over last winter. I took a look at it and wanted one right away. He was able to pick one up for me at his base for a good price. I absolutely LOVE mine. I took it with me on vacation and the wife started using it to pack some of her day stuff in it and noticed how well the engineering was of it. Gonna get her one for Christmas.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Never leave home, for any length of time, without one and don't know why anyone would. I travel for business often and tell others who, on occasion, may be traveling with me that they need to bring a suitable jacket and an extra pair of shoes that they can walk 50 miles a day in. Don't mean to make them nervous but if crap hits the fan and I have to, I'm walking home. And NO ONE will ever tell me I can't go home to my wife and kids. Mine contains all the essentials except food. I prefer the weight go to extra ammo to both procure food and defend. And if crap really hits the fan and I have to walk home then some of your food becomes mine. Sorry.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont have a dedicated kit rather a few things that I will grab if it hits the fan, a couple of ammo cans, a couple boxes of food and water, a couple of our long guns, plus I always try to keep my truck filled up. that will get us 300 miles from where ever we are at at the time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> And if crap really hits the fan and I have to walk home then some of your food becomes mine. Sorry.


LOL. nice


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Buckeyeguy,
A bugout bag is a pack or suitcase with "essential" items you may need to "bug out" should .... uh... a situation deteriorate. Whether it is Political, environmental, or for other reasons.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry bout that bull. I thought you were talking about the actual Bugout Bag as in the brand name packs. Either way I gots me one.


----------

